# Knot 2 Kinky Titanium Leader Wire



## Decatur (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone ever try this stuff? It's wire, but they say you can knot it like line.

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ss-lure-making-wire/316100.aspx


----------

